# The DS Friend Code Post and Discussion Thread (D/P, AC:WW, MPH, MKDS, TH, LM, Bleach)



## mightyzman1 (Apr 30, 2006)

*DS: I'm gonna attempt to overhaul this page for better readability and whatnot.  Hopefully, if it gets more popular, I can hopefully get a subforum for each of the games and whatnot.  I should probably do this for the XBOX fans too. ^^  But for now, just keep your discussions here on this thread, since you guys already made it into a discussion thread anyway! =p*

Thumbs up The official DS Friend codes post.
I welcome you to the NF DS friend code post. Were you can post your friend codes from your Ds Wi-Fi games. Heres a list of wat I've got from all over the net. Just put your name and code in a post and ill put it up on the fist post. BTW: I only play Lost Magic, Star Fox: Command, and Mario Kart DS.

Heres wat i got so far: (including mine.)


*Spoiler*: _Mario Kart DS_ 





Mightyzman1
300709
527039

Kira Yamato
528350
492949

Ssj3_Goku
098844
127220

Sasuke1 2
262055
257834

Dp
1031-4108-2984

corbs132
472508218932

Balthamos
Name : Balthamos
Emblem : Sandslash
Wifi -Code : 244880 024611

Name: andrew (written in Japanese)
code:064497601535

volken330
055896
388163

2Shea
146104
650321

CWar
120332-347231

Name: Sean
Code Mario Kart DS:

133220
590280

"Shion"
150404
697000

Xell
257777023416

supersayainkakashi
210531-706637

Kduff
064508 619648

///9TailFox\\\
3350-7844-8786

Name: t0ffe3m4n
Game: Mario Kart DS
Friend code:
446766
313893

lazybook
214833
399644

_Byakuya_(MK)
154716
757163






*Spoiler*: _Animal Crossing: Wild World_ 





NF name:
Friend Code:
Town:
Game Name:

NF name: skeletal_lovers
Friend Code: 2448-8440-6563
Town: Traverse
Game Name: Daw

wild world stuff
friend code is :4596-2505-1424
namep
town:Zaloo

Kiri's roommate/friend
town TUTY TUT
game name kiri
friend code 193345703505

samehadamaster
town: Nowhere
Friend code: 352250080134
Game name: Isma

SonicJr95
0602-0219-0389
Steve
Canada

Ssj3_Goku
Code = 2148-1196-3205
Name = Ban~KAI
Town Name = Konoha*

Paoa08
Name: Paoa
Town: Portland
Code: 2062-1943-5172

Aether
name= Aether
Code: 0687-8334-1966
town= Vivic"

Balthamos
Code : 1503-9269-3298
Name : Faith
Town : Homao

NFName: MechaTC
Townname: Asstown
In-game Name: Chris
FC: 4639-3197-3499

Namewar
Town:Valhalla
5326-5094-9940

FriendCode:545524268952
name:John
townaGhetto

Windy, In Homevill : 0645-0255-8630 
(Open 3:00 on mon-fri.)

///9TailFox\\\
2491-7911-3391 Kohana/Naruto






*Spoiler*: _Metroid Prime: Hunters_ 





NF name:
Friend code:

mightyzman1
4596-3067-0526

Sasuke1 2
1289
2011
9611

Balthamos
name :Balthamos
2491
7990
3339

Stumpy
1 9 7 6
4 2 3 9
6 1 0 8

supersayainkakashi
373740-412667

///9TailFox\\\
5025-9784-8979

Name:A.cito
friend code:3136-1047-7731






*Spoiler*: _Tetris DS:_ 





Ssj3_Goku
032644
292632

corbs132
847227960000

supersayainkakashi
885439-323740 






*Spoiler*: _Tony Hawk_ 





Waiting for friend codes...






*Spoiler*: _Lost Magic_ 





Mightyzman1
nickname:mightyzman
rating:1975
Friend code:300721629259

Balthamos
Nickname : Hinoshi
Rating : 2000
Friends Code : 231999837986

keyboad
150416254223






*Spoiler*: _Bleach DS_ 





Donkey Show
3350-7776-8559

NO1BRAVEHEART
4982-8763-3260





*Spoiler*: _Star Fox: Command_ 




Mightyzman1
Mightyz1
code:140-259-602-060

supersayainkakashi
417 643 336 421

derek151
711 078 247 003





*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy III_ 



rDs.Enishi
008678275007

name:A.Cito
friendcode:4811-2428-4082

Mightyzman
386639675919

Kakashi-Chan
111764188667

Kitsune
0645 1085 2112





*Spoiler*: _Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Club House Games_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Open Season_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Konductra_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Digimon World DS_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Bomberman Land Touch!_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin_ 




Stumpy
502596985571





*Spoiler*: _Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis_ 



Waiting for codes...





*Spoiler*: _Jump Super/ultimate Stars_ 



rDs.Enishi
1418 2266 9085 

[Ramon] 0731-0047-7282

"Shion"
064521307895

Sir.Cruz
2706-7849-3163

Frozun
1547 1571 2201 

Banshi
468253325519





*Spoiler*: _Bleach 2_ 




Narutosimpson
279268677131

Sir.Cruz
disturbed - decadence

Kitsune
3995 2777 5657





*Spoiler*: _Pokemon D_ 




Sir.Cruz
1847-8143-0795 

Uchiha Fury
3007 4551 9671

~Kira Yamato~
4854-2948-6566

_Byakuya_
0043-9315-8967

huxter
Hux
4338-8983-2933

cbot
Name: carmin,code : 1117 6749 1602

itachi0982
0086 8853 1610

Attama
4768 3935 5043

SinnerItachi
2577 9688 8290

rDs.Enishi
4467 7592 6109

FoxBoy
3694 6677 2524

itachi0982
0086 8853 1610






*Spoiler*: _Pokemon P_ 





Kitsune
1847 8147 1432

azuken
5326 7421 8959

BlackSmoke
nick: Ayane
code: 4897 2462 2179

"Shion"
2921 5559 8690

Frozun
0086 8803 8085

Stumpy
3007 4582 5586

Animegirl
3222 2053 3471


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, I have Mario Kart DS, but I seriously have no freakin clue on how I obtain a friends code. How would you go about attaining one? 

Oh..I play online *regional/worldwide* it's just that I've never used the friend code "feature*


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 30, 2006)

Go to check friend code on the wifi thang!

Oh yeah, I got Metroid Prime DS, Mario kART DS AND ANIMAL CROSSING!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Go to check friend code on the wifi thang!
> 
> Oh yeah, I got Metroid Prime DS, Mario kART DS AND ANIMAL CROSSING!




My Friend Code
*Mario Kart DS*

*528350
492949*

All this time I had it and didn't even know 

Thanks...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

we should sticky this because  i know there used to be alot of friend codes post on this section of the boards this would help alot of ppl out if we sticky it. make it the offical DS friend code list topic.

i will post my friend codes for Mario kart DS, Animal Crossing DS, and  Tetris in a little while.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> we should sticky this because  i know there used to be alot of friend codes post on this section of the boards this would help alot of ppl out if we sticky it. make it the offical DS friend code list topic.
> 
> i will post my friend codes for Mario kart DS, Animal Crossing DS, and  Tetris in a little while.



TYVM for the nice remark. remeber that ill add the friend code to the list when you posted your friend code. and, how do you make it a sticky?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

A mod needs to stick the thread thats how it works.

i do not have my DS by me at the current moment in time but i will have my codes up later on in the day


----------



## mightyzman1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok then! i added Kira Yamato to the MKDS list and i think I changed the name to "offical."


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, I'll upload my Friend Code in a while.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 1, 2006)

I'll sticky this for as long as this is a popular subject.


----------



## Scared Link (May 1, 2006)

Anyone want a match on Mario Kart or something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

i would love to but i realized i left all my DS games at HOME!  i only have jam with the band here  so i have to wait till this weekend to pick them up.


Also we should edit the first post to add other ppl's codes like have 

Mario kart DS
then codes

animal crossing DS
then codes

Tetris DS
then codes 


etc etc.

soojn i will be picking up lost magic ! Online Part RTS and PArt RPG!


----------



## Scared Link (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, the first post doesn't clarify what game. Also there are three more WiFi games:

Tony hawks
Metroid Prime Hunters
Lost Magic


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Yeah, the first post doesn't clarify what game. Also there are three more WiFi games:
> 
> Tony hawks
> Metroid Prime Hunters
> Lost Magic


Yeah it does. And Hunters is on there.

I think you should put all the names and codes in spoiler tags by game, that way we don't have to go through the long goddamn lists to find the games we actually have to add people....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 1, 2006)

I put it in spoilers, so that it's a tad easier to go though, though I hope I didn't spoiler over a game or something.


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 2, 2006)

I dont think so. When I was making this, I wondered if I needed to post as a spoiler or not. I don't think it harms anything. As for the other games i have not posted yet. I could not have been able to find any friend codes for them yet. Just if you have a friend code for it post it anyway and ill start one for that game.


----------



## Scared Link (May 4, 2006)

Shouldn't you PM each other for their friend codes, for privacy. And you should note that the other person needs your friend code. Also their DS name. Plus their username should be in bold. But that's just me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 4, 2006)

no you do not need your DS name when you get friend codes only that person and the other person just need your friend code and thats it. though if only one of you have one then it wont work you need both.

as for privacy who cares if they know your code? as long as you do not add them your fine.

i will be getting my code for tetris/ animal crossing/ mario kart when i go home this weekend so yea it will be up soon and btw man great post this is a very helpful thread.


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 7, 2006)

know the names are not really important untill you put in the code but its is still a good convenience.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 7, 2006)

You should have Bleach DS up there too since it uses Nintendo WiFi.

Anyway, my Bleach DS Friends code is 335077768559.

I'll get my other ones for MPH and MKDS tomorrow.  I'm too tired to post the others right now. XD


----------



## Scared Link (May 7, 2006)

Is bleach good? On th DS? Is it better than PSP one and is it 3-D?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Is bleach good? On th DS? Is it better than PSP one and is it 3-D?


No, it's 2D and I think it's personally better than Heat the Soul on the PSP.  This game is really combo biased with a mix of Guilty Gear Isuka and Marvel vs Capcom.  It's loads of fun, especially 4 player, yet it does suck getting pwned by some Japanese dude online. XD


----------



## Scared Link (May 7, 2006)

=O Nice

I'll upload my Metroid Prim Hunters, mario Kart and Animal Crossing tommorow-ish. = )


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 8, 2006)

Bleach DS Is not out in the US yet but there is a Bleach DS. urgh. I'll allow it but dont put up anymore games from other contries since this is the frist time I've heard of Bleach DS. One more thing, If you say your putting up your friend codes the next day, put them up the next day. ty.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 8, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:
			
		

> Bleach DS Is not out in the US yet but there is a Bleach DS. urgh. I'll allow it but dont put up anymore games from other contries since this is the frist time I've heard of Bleach DS. One more thing, If you say your putting up your friend codes the next day, put them up the next day. ty.


Yeah, its kinda hard to keep up when I work 12 hours a day, so when I can, I can.  And also, a lot of people do play Bleach DS in the states, granted not as many as persay Animal Crossing or MK. Out of all the DS Wifi games that are out in the world, so far Bleach DS is the only Japanese specific WiFi game, so wah. =P

And thanks for putting it up. XD


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 9, 2006)

I guess they got the Bleach game from ebay or something. anyway, I diddnt think of work since i dont work yet. no offence though.


----------



## narutofan101 (May 9, 2006)

i have both mario kart DS and metroid prime hunters!! metroid rox! thanks for the info now i can play wifi! time to shoot some peeps


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 9, 2006)

ok then. why dont you post your friend codes? thats really the whole reason i made this.


----------



## Kiri (May 10, 2006)

anybody have animal crossing if you do can i have your code


----------



## konohaELITE (May 12, 2006)

Kiri-kun said:
			
		

> anybody have animal crossing if you do can i have your code



i have animal crossing. do you have a robo closet stereo or lamp? 0.0
they're the last items i need for a genre bonus.


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 12, 2006)

*sigh* ok. Let me say this agian. If you have the game and a friend code for that DS game. Post it! The whole reason I have this up here is for people to exchange friend codes so you can play together. Mines even up there. Just put up your code and ill put it on the first post. Simple. O, and if your worried others are gonig to be your friend and you don't want them to, don't worry. They can't do anything unless you put in there code. (Breathing hard from talking loud.)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2006)

My Following DS Friend Codes
*
Tetris DS*

032644
292632

*
Mario Kart DS*

098844
127220

*
Animal Crossing DS
*

214811963205

Village name = KONOHA*  ( there is a star at the end of the name
My guys name is =  BaN~KaI ( tilda key in between and the Water mark at the end that little water drop thing.


well thats it i will be getting lost magic later on in the summer and metriod prime DS later in the summer as well.


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 17, 2006)

Ty Goku for posting your friend codes. your friend codes been added to the list of friend codes on the first post. ty agian!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2006)

np man but seriously i am the only one here with Tetris DS!?!? come on peeps it rocks!


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (May 17, 2006)

i have Tetris DS!! yeah it does rock.


----------



## 2Shea (May 18, 2006)

Haha, I'll post my codes as soon as I can, be nice to play w/ some people from NF.


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 18, 2006)

I'm glad My thread is helping people and making them talk about the subject. I'll be waiting for everyones Friend Codes so I can put them up.


----------



## Kiri (May 21, 2006)

how do you get the friend code in animal crossing detailed instructions please


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 22, 2006)

Great idea of a thread

Heres my Metroid Prime Hunters Friend Code:

1289
2011
9611

and my Mario Kart Friend Code is:

262055
257834

those are the only two Wi-Fi games i got. Ssj3_Goku......im gonna own u in Mario Kart

if anyone wants to add me as their friend...let me know by PM and i'll go on this thread and get the code.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

How do you get a code?


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 23, 2006)

To get your friend code off of one of these games: 

Most of the time, you have to go into the Wi-Fi connection button somewhere in your game. Then somewhere along there will be something about friends. click on it and you will ethier find a button to get your friend code or its already there when you clicked it. Try to look for "add friend" or something like that. Not all Wi-Fi usable DS games are the same. So try to look for your code. Even If you dont have a Wi-Fi signal around your friend code will still show up. ALSO, If you have different Wi-Fi games, the DO NOT use the same friend code. 

For any other questions about the Ds Wi-Fi, (as long as *NOT* its about connecting.) just post it here!


----------



## Astronaut (May 24, 2006)

NF name: skeletal_lovers
Friend Code: 2448-8440-6563
Town: Traverse
Game Name: Dawn

I added:

Ssj3_Goku & Midnight Templar to my register.
who else wants to be friends?


----------



## NO1BRAVEHEART (May 28, 2006)

*Bleach ds*

this email address and friend code is for all of you bleach ds fans out there.
Friend code:498287633260
Email address: N01BRAVEHEART@aol.com

Email me your friend codes so we all can communicate and battle.Thank you all


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 28, 2006)

ok ill put your friend code in the Bleach DS slot. But ya know, you dont have to ask people there code. I post it up.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 28, 2006)

^yup...but u do have to ask if u can add them cause if u add someone's friend code u won't see them online unless they add urs too. U should just tell them ur gonna add them in this thread or just PM them to tell them ur gonna add them.

But crap I want Bleach DS. Its only out in Japan.......damn it

oh and mightyzman1...u forgot the _(underscore) in my name on the list for Metroid Prime Hunters and Mario Kart DS(forgive me...im just picky....u don't have to change it if u don't want to)


----------



## NO1BRAVEHEART (May 28, 2006)

*bleach*

You have to get bleach so we can play. Bleach is a must have for all fighters


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 29, 2006)

^if it ever comes to North America which i doubt anytime soon u can be sure i will


----------



## Kiri (Jun 6, 2006)

animal crossing 
town name: TUTY TUT
game name: Tita and then a little heart next to Tita
friend code: 506878172571


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ty kiri. You have been added to list on the first page.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 8, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiri (Jun 10, 2006)

nobody posts in this thread much


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiri let's play Animal Crossing now! I'll PM you <.>


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

whats your town name and game name and friend code


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

133216294353

Town: Pharala

Name: Bilawal

I already got your's down.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

okay come visit my town my gates are open


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

great! We'll talk in the game


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

can you open your towns gates?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

My battery is low.

I have to wait for it to be charged. I had a nice time tho...


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

you can play and charge right?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah! Lol, Lemme Turn on my DS and open my gates.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

kay thanks tell me when there open


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

They're open!


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

what happend?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know!

I think your DS WiFi disconnected. You vanished and a white screen came saying

"Connection time gone, now restarting"

I just turned off my DS and packed everything away.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

oh im sorry i didnt do it on purpose


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

It doesn't matter. PM me tommrorow, when my DS is charged


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

okay
inner kiri why tommorow why not now?


----------



## Kiri (Jun 11, 2006)

okay
inner kiri why tommorow why not now?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 11, 2006)

well, I guess kiri and SL have a long talk on my post. I dont care. Its about DS games so its ok.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

yeps we did!


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

well i have a roommate heres the info
town TUTY TUT
game name kiri
friend code 193345703505


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

link can i go to your town i didnt get to see it properly the other time with the wifi connection droping and all


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 12, 2006)

My DS is being charged, last night my mum took it out by accident =/ So I'll have to wait for a little bit longer


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

again like ive said before you can charge and be playing if ya dont wanna connect right now you can just tell me


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 12, 2006)

I've tried doing that, you're DS heats up and the Wifi connection is Slooooooooow!


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

okie dokie i just thought that then cause i was charging mine the first time we connected


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

are you still here? you stoped posting all of a sudden


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 12, 2006)

Here´s my info. for Animal Crossing

town: Nowhere
Friend code: 352250080134
Game name: Isma


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

do you wanna connect? since links is charging


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 12, 2006)

what´s your Frined Code?


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

town TUTY TUT
friend name Tita with heart at the end
friend code 506878172571


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok i opened my gate


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

ima comin


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 12, 2006)

ok where r you?


----------



## Kiri (Jun 12, 2006)

did you come in yet


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 12, 2006)

yep. im in


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 15, 2006)

Kiri did you send me a bottle message? Because I recieved one. Also that lady from your town left and came to my one and she replaced the one that was good


----------



## Kiri (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah i got a pink one did you get a girl named bluebear im not sure about the bottle message what did it say?


----------



## Wi-fi Master (Jun 17, 2006)

My Friend Code: 0602-0219-0389
Name: Steve
Town: Canada (Lol, I couldn't think of any names)


Just to let you know its for Animal Crossing


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 18, 2006)

Kiri said:
			
		

> yeah i got a pink one did you get a girl named bluebear im not sure about the bottle message what did it say?



Hello from someone, 
Love Kiri (heart)

Lol, maybe when we opened our gates...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm Donkey Show's friend, and the code I'd like to post is 
b, a, b, a, up, down, b, a, left, right, b, a, select (for 2 players), start
cham points for whoever knows where that code's


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 18, 2006)

What the holy mother of Pizza are you on about?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 18, 2006)

uhhh... i think your frined got the word "code" wrong. lol this isnt a cheat code thread, its a thread for Nintendo DS _Friend Codes._ get it? lol.


----------



## Yoofie (Jun 19, 2006)

My friend code is:
463922
773988


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 19, 2006)

> My friend code is:
> 463922
> 773988



What game?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 19, 2006)

Tabloid said:
			
		

> My friend code is:
> 463922
> 773988



I can see that code works for all the games here....at least im guessing it does since u didn't post what game it was for


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 19, 2006)

> Here?s my info. for Animal Crossing
> 
> town: Nowhere
> Friend code: 352250080134
> Game name: Isma



Just in case, anyone wanna connect?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 19, 2006)

actually it would be nice if some people were up for a nice Metroid Prime Hunters match.  Not now, I mean just in general.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 19, 2006)

its impossible that one code is for all games. you have to tell me the game or else i want post it on the first post.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 19, 2006)

^I know, I was joking......hence: 



Now who's slow?


----------



## Kiri (Jun 22, 2006)

Anybody wanna connect?
Animal crossing


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Mario Kart DS

beanie (me)
219113
699567

Tetris DS
496929
840981

I'll play you guys.

Just for the heck of it here's my Gamertag: Sapwood2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2006)

Soon i will have bleach DS and i will post my friends code


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone Animal Crossing?


----------



## Kiri (Jun 23, 2006)

i have animal crossing


----------



## Balthamos (Jun 26, 2006)

Animal crossing, mind you I suck and need stuff :3
Code : 1503-9269-3298
Name : Faith
Town : Homao

Mario Kart DS : :
Name : Balthamos
Emblem : Sandslash
Wifi -Code : 244880 024611

LostMagic
Nickname : Hinoshi
Rating : 2000
Friends Code : 231999837986


Metroid prime hunters
name :Balthamos

2491
7990
3339


----------



## Kiri (Jun 26, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!someone who has lost magic im gonna get it soon


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2006)

I got Metroid Prime Hunters last week, but I can't use the Wi-Fi at the hotel I work in for some reason 

I would also like to lol at the fact that when you get into *massive* heated battles with *2 or 3 whole enemies* that the DS lags...  does the DS get that slowdown stuff when your online too?

I also got Castlevania: Dawn of Emo Jap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too, but thats not online


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 28, 2006)

^well do u got a wireless connection point? without that, it's hopeless unless u buy the Nintendo access point which plugs into ur computer USB port and then connects u to the Wi-Fi connection using ur internet whether it be wireless or not.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Srry for the delay on adding friend codes and stuff. I'm visting my grandma 700 miles away from my house so i can t get on wifi since she has dail-up.  Good news though. I now have Lost Magic but dont hve the friend code yet. i will by July 4 at the earlist. I'm looking forward to meeting Kiri there if she adds me. But im a noob at this but growing fast i have 1 of each elemnet now and explosion with 3 mosters on my side. But thats beside the point. I was shocked to see a mod/admin cahnge my frist post to a friend code/DS disscussion which ill allow. (Like I have a choice now. lol) TY for that. I just updated the first post and TY for posting!  And as for the guy with the question about the hotel and wifi. Have you tried thinking you have to pay for the wifi at your hotel? Some do that. as for lag, i never get lag so it might be the wifi connection not your DS.

P.S.: plz delete post #111. Its my grandma's dial-up that did that. TY.


----------



## Kiri (Jun 30, 2006)

of course ill add you as soon as i get the game and find out how!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it. I delayed 1 day to get the code though since we added a day to staying here. When you get the game i have my own chat room we can go to so i can teach you how to play. Just so you know, you use the L and touch pad alot in the game so have fast hands. Its no problem for me though since i got around 7 years exp of fast hands. :lol:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow this thread is dead. 

Oh btw how do you get a friend code?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 9, 2006)

Metroid Prime: Hunters
1 9 7 6
4 2 3 9
6 1 0 8​
I was only able to get on once at some random McDonalds so far, but I am trying to get the connection going at my house.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jul 11, 2006)

to get a friend code, read my first post and it will redirect you.


----------



## Kiri (Jul 14, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Wow this thread is dead.
> 
> Oh btw how do you get a friend code?


depends on the game


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 21, 2006)

*Friend Code*

I only have Mario Kart DS and my code is 064497601535 I really suck just to let you all know. 

Name: andrew (written in Japanese)
Emblem: Konoha symbol


----------



## garrasan (Jul 27, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh!
i wish i should have kept hunters and mario kart.
but they got boring and being a five star gets boring.
well if i get them back ill post my friend code here!
:]


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 31, 2006)

Right Now I know my animal crossing friend code.

NFName: MechaTC
Townname: Asstown
In-game Name: Chris
FC: 4639-3197-3499

pears and peaches right now.  i have the one before nookingtons...nookway i think.


----------



## CWar (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine's on my sig. I pretty much only play those 2 games online.


----------



## Kiri (Aug 3, 2006)

hey anybody wanna connect? im bored(animal crossing wild world or lost magic)


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone wanna race me in Mario Kart right now?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

my mario kart online feature is whacked...i gotta email nintendo and see whats up.  it never lets me complete the last race and Metroid Prime Hunters works perfectly.  Games Wi-Fi is screwed up.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 5, 2006)

My Mario Kart DS Friend Code:
146104
650321


----------



## Volken (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I don't go on all that often, here's my Mario Kart DS code.

055896
388163


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone want to join my Mario Kart/ Metroid Prime Hunters Clan?


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll join a Metroid Prime Hunter's clan .

Just got DS Lite/MPH Augest 2nd.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 6, 2006)

Wicked. I PM'ed the details to you =D


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to join my Mario Kart/ Metroid Prime Hunters Clan?



I think im already ahead of u Scared Link


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol, join then 

Edit:

I'll make a tournament here first =O


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2006)

hshgzhggsfd

i wanna play Hunters with someone.  my friend code is on the main page.  bring it!


----------



## Kiri (Aug 13, 2006)

uh hardly anybody has animal crossing i wonder why


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Aug 13, 2006)

*A New Animal Crossing User Has Arrived!!!*

My codes are in my sig. I got Animal Crossing yesterday, so I can't wait to get on the wi-fi. Does anyone want to play so I can get on the server?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

If i went through the trouble of setting up an IPB forum for all the NF DS owners to post on with their friend code and arrange battles and stuff, would you guys join? Im willing to do it if you guys join XD


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think the forum would last long, but go ahead if you wish. The forum would be good until everyone had posted their friend code. After that, noone would make threads about playing games. They would merely PM.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

But having a forum would be more fun  And we could have leader boards and i could show how much i pwn XDDD j/k


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Aug 14, 2006)

True, true.

Do you have Animal Crossing? I've been trying to get on the wi-fi, but to no avail. I don't know anyone who has it!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont even have my DS Lite yet. It SHOULD arrive tomorrow. And even when i do get it, the only games i have are Urbz and Mario Kart. And for my B-Day im gonna get a few games for it =D


----------



## Forbidden (Aug 15, 2006)

mine is all in my signature o.~


----------



## GaaraoftheSound (Aug 17, 2006)

all on the sig. please pm me if you add me so i can add you, or post on board.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

can someone tll me why the topic creator has all red bars? lol.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 17, 2006)

^Im guessing he's been through hell and back xD


----------



## GaaraoftheSound (Aug 17, 2006)

what does that mean? red bars...?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 18, 2006)

it means u got neg repped.

could be because he did something stupid, disrespected somewhere, or just got neg repped on purpose for no reason.

Look at the FAQ and reputation.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

My Friend Code

Name: Sean
Code Mario Kart DS:

133220
590280


----------



## mightyzman1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> can someone tll me why the topic creator has all red bars? lol.



Its a long story about how peolpe get mad and make mistakes then mods with out any sense neg rep you for no good reason. dont pity me or they might end this thread too. lets get back to the subject of the DS friend codes.


----------



## Shino (Aug 26, 2006)

i added everyone on the metroid list, except leon kennedy...didnt work for some reason...so i added:

crazy gamer
pepsicola900
mightyzman
tails131
sasuke12
balthamos
stumpy

Logan (Shino):
4596
3835
3732


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 26, 2006)

alright i'll have to add u then.


----------



## snoph (Aug 27, 2006)

i got mario cart ds  

184760
697107


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 27, 2006)

My code for Mario Kart DS.

163286
022361


----------



## Favp (Aug 28, 2006)

NF name: Favp
Friend Code: 1332-2131-3385
Town: Spain
Game Name: Animal Crossing
In-Game Name: Favp (My sister's character is Maria)

Hey my town inst that good but I got oranges for who needs it.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Star Fox: Command is out and i got a copy. ill start one up. dont feel like adding my name yet. i will when someone posts there code for the game.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

is the game any good?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

the toch pad controls is something to get used to. its easy to beat and has 9 endings. and wifi ant bad ethier. i suggest you beat the game at least twice before starting to play wifi.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

seems worth checking out thanks for that.*reps*


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

shhh.... dont say rep out loud. they might end this thread. in any case, its not a bad game. i hate the fact that the games short though.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I needed a new game really badly so its not like u dont deserve it.

anyways as long as it keeps you entertained like Metroid Prime Hunters then it should be good.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

ya. i lost my metroid game months ago. its too  bad too cause i got a DS Lite now.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

ahh DS Lite.  Pretty good from what i heard though is it true that the brightness can adjust so bright that u can blind ur eyes?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol. that is actully true. you know that little button on the bottom left of the main screen that turns the light on and off? well, on the DS Lite, its the light adjustment. theres: Dark, Old DS light, Bright, Eye Bleeding Bright.

Edit: oh, and one side note on that, you cant turn off the light completly on the DS Lite.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

well i think the light is better anyways since it gives the game a clearer image anyways. buts thats funny...Eye Bleeding Bright.

I would really find it funny if children got blind from that and parents started trying to complain at nintendo because of it.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

i dont think a parent would give an 8-year old a DS in the first place. they probly think video games are the devil trying to take childrens souls or something. idk, im not at my mid-life crisis yet to know for sure.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

oh u would be surprised. i've seen many young kids with a DS.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 1, 2006)

oh well that ends well i say. when you get  that star fox game, add your code cause i added a section for it on the main thread page.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 1, 2006)

will do.


----------



## KissesCollide (Sep 8, 2006)

*AC:WW freind code*

The Gates of Homevill are open to anyone...pretty much anytime exept before 3:00 on mon-fri.

Windy, In Homevill : 0645-0255-8630 

add your AC:WW freind info on my thread.


----------



## Hells Assassin (Sep 8, 2006)

FriendCode:545524268952
name:John
townaGhetto
Im pretty rich so if you be cool ill return the favor maybe...
ill post MPH and MKDS later


----------



## mightyzman1 (Sep 9, 2006)

your 2 last posters are lucky i understand those are both animal crossing posts. next time say wat game its for.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 9, 2006)

You know Stumpy, if it was about my sig u could have told me about it then instead of neg repping me for it. You know, I've gotten neg repped for stupid things recently, ur about the 7th one, and theres only so much i can take. i hope u don't mind my neg rep that ur gonna get soon...n00b. But hey, I gotta give u some credit, at least u had the balls to give ur name. no one else did that. maybe if ur lucky, i'll pos rep u in like a month just for at least being brave.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2006)

Wazaa!?!!? Since my thread got canceled, I guess I will post on this one. My Mario Kart DS friend code is 

420984
923843

My name is Shion on the "Nickname" as well, so look out for me!!

You guys know any codes for the Wi fi on mario kart ds? Like speed codes or something? 

Cuz I'm on a losing streak...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 16, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Wazaa!?!!? Since my thread got canceled, I guess I will post on this one. My Mario Kart DS friend code is
> 
> 420984
> 923843
> ...



my Mario Kart Wifi ability is screwed up xD

the only game i get to go at with ppl on WiFi is Metroid Prime Hunters


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 21, 2006)

Forgive me for double posting but just want everyone to know that I got my Mario Kart Wi Fi finally working so Im ready to go without disconnecting.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont play Mario Kart no more. There are way too many hackers on there now and the friend code system stinks on there in my opinon. Good news is i got the new Star Fox game and its not bad. ill give it a 3 out of 5. i also added the guy with the mario code. dont worry, ur not the only one who stinks at mario kart. lol


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 2, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:
			
		

> I dont play Mario Kart no more. There are way too many hackers on there now and the friend code system stinks on there in my opinon. Good news is i got the new Star Fox game and its not bad. ill give it a 3 out of 5. i also added the guy with the mario code. dont worry, ur not the only one who stinks at mario kart. lol



yeah i noticed that


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Oct 6, 2006)

MY starfox code

417 643 336 421

MPH

373740-412667

Tetris DS: 885439-323740

Mario Kart DS: 210531-706637

Please no hackers or snakers, if you add me, PM me with all of your codes for those games and I will try to add you. Also, I am terrible at MPH and I am new at Starfox, so have mercy


And if someone is willing to sell me their usb dongle, or Bleach DS, I am interested


----------



## Xell (Oct 6, 2006)

Mario Kart DS: 257777023416


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2006)

my freind code for mario cart has been changed.... now it's 463936215693 that is all


----------



## mightyzman1 (Oct 13, 2006)

I updated the list of codes and added my Star Fox Code. yay me!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 15, 2006)

My friend code changed again. Sorry guys. My REAL REAL friend code that will NEVER change from now for MKDS is:
150404
697000

ok, plz add me!


----------



## mightyzman1 (Oct 15, 2006)

wats with the changing anyway? u restarting ur game or something cause ur rank stinks? no offence of corse.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

mm, is this so that you could play with people all over the world?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 16, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> wats with the changing anyway? u restarting ur game or something cause ur rank stinks? no offence of corse.





Is this post referred to me?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Is this post referred to me?



Yes. Im 99% sure of this...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, my rank is not bad at all... the thing is, I had too many wins really... So I restarted my file over. But the second time, my wi fi wouldn't connect. So I just remade the file over.


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

if anybody wants to wifi with either AC:WW,Lost magic, or mario vs. DK 2 just PM me


----------



## mightyzman1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Pinky~chan said:


> if anybody wants to wifi with either AC:WW,Lost magic, or mario vs. DK 2 just PM me



i would play LM with u but i dont get on this forum much so idk when. ill try to get on here more often. now if only i can remember my killer spells to wipe u out.


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Oct 30, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> i would play LM with u but i dont get on this forum much so idk when. ill try to get on here more often. now if only i can remember my killer spells to wipe u out.



dont worry ill be doing most of the "wipe you out"ing


----------



## Karn_of_Teer (Oct 30, 2006)

mightyzman1, I don't recall ever giving you permission to post my information on any other website. Please take down all names from RuneHQ until you have their permission.

This is not only a breach of privacy I've never asked for, but also "plagiarism", of a sort. You never asked anyone permission to copy the entire post over to this forum, using it as your own- you didn't even give credit. I can't speak 100% for everyone else, but I think they would like their information taken down from the sight of total strangers.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Oct 31, 2006)

i dont know u or how u know that but i asked permision from the old owner from which i oringaly got it from. besides i only update from here now cause the orignal one never updates no more and i dont like that forum anyway. too restricted there. and on my last note, it dont matter cause the codes only work if the other person puts in the other persons code. If u got anything to back that up then ill get rid of the other forums codes.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's funny because his rebutle just owned the other arguement.


----------



## Kiri (Nov 7, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> It's funny because his rebutle just owned the other arguement.



My remark didnt even get a smart ass response


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Kiri said:


> My remark didnt even get a smart ass response



Forgive me but what remark?


----------



## Karn_of_Teer (Nov 12, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> i dont know u or how u know that but i asked permision from the old owner from which i oringaly got it from. besides i only update from here now cause the orignal one never updates no more and i dont like that forum anyway. too restricted there. and on my last note, it dont matter cause the codes only work if the other person puts in the other persons code. If u got anything to back that up then ill get rid of the other forums codes.



My name on the little post you copied from RuneHQ is Karn. You did not ask ME permission to take MY friend code and post it on an unrelated and entirely different website. It doesn't matter what the thread starter says- it's not his information. Plus, you have no proof to back up this permission. I'm not telling you you have to like the site, I'm just telling you you'll have to ask permission from the actual people who had the friend codes.
I don't care if they can't contact me if I don't enter their codes in. I'd rather just not have them know my friend code in the first place, you know? It's my information you have up there, so remove it...And I think I'm speaking for all the people of RuneHQ. Until you get the actual people's permission to use it (WHICH MEANS ASKING THE PEOPLE, NOT THE OWNER OF THE THREAD), I would like you to take down all of the people of RuneHQ's information!
May I get some backup on this?

EDIT: And if they cannot contact you without you entering their code, what the heck do you have our information up there for? It's not like, by some miracle, we're going to enter a correct code, name, and town and it just HAPPENS to be someone from here. Another reason to remove it- it has no point in being there.

DOUBLE EDIT: And I see you've edited your post to "say" you've gotten permission...I still do not believe this. Please remove all of the friend codes until you've gotten permission from the people of whom the information belongs to.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok... dude....^^^

SHUT UP

I don't recall hearing about any loser from "RuneHQ" asking mightyzman to expose all the info mightyzman has been posting on this threads.

What, you think there are rapists here or something that will rape you over Wi-Fi?

Please, just leave mightyzman alone before we go to extreme measures. KEEP THE PEACE ON THIS THREAD.


----------



## Karn_of_Teer (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not in any enraged fury about this. It's just he has posted information about me without my permission, that does no use to you or anyone else, and I would like it removed. Is that ok? I'm uncomfortable with complete strangers having any kind of information about me.
If it's alright with you, I'd like to keep the peace, too. I just want my stuff removed, and to move along. I don't see why mightyzman1 is making such a big deal of /not/ taking it down...Why?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2006)

What was he posting aout you anyways?

A Ds friend code?

Id it was, then it does no problem for you.

You could just simply erase your ds game file, and the code he posts won't work.

Easy as that.

If it is personal info, then the problem is different.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 15, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> What was he posting aout you anyways?
> 
> A Ds friend code?
> 
> ...



Actually you don't even need to erase your DS game file. As long as you don't add the person who added you then that friend code is useless to the person who added you.

I personally don't see anything wrong with the friend code information being given out as Nintendo has made sure you can't add random people and make trouble for security reasons.

In my opinion, the argument is pointless as Nintendo has already taken care of privacy. =/


----------



## Kduff (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, my friend code for Mario Kart DS is:

064508
619648

Now, for a few questions.  Can people cheat on this game?   I just started playing, and like half the people playing go at insane speeds not possible in the normal game.  Am I missing something that you only get over playing Wi-Fi?

By the way, I've beaten every mode of the game, and I've also beaten all of the ghosts (Creator ghosts) so these people shouldn't be that much better than I.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Kduff, add me to your friends list.

Mine is 150404
           697000

And it is NOT possible for people to cheat, but it is possible for them to be going alot faster  than you.

have you heard of snaking?

See, the drift you make is able to give you a power boost that increases the speed of your car for about 3 seconds.

When they keep doing the power drift, their speed keeps boosting and they go alot faster to gain more ground.

I personally don't do that and don't like when people do that, but oh well, we gotta deal with it.

Another important factor is the boost in the beginning of the race.

If you are able to get it, then it gives you a bit more ground than your oponent and gives him a better chance of gaining even more ground.

So Kduff, ADD ME!

PM mw when you do, ok?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok let me start by saying, kiri were the CRAP u been? havent seen u buddy in a while. I think ur bf is worried sick or something. second, I thank ""Shion"" for backing me up. but i will get rid of the RuneHQ forum codes so u can shut ur mouth. And its not like i go to RuneHQ anymore anyway. In my opion the forum stinks ever since they basically locked the whole thing down. For those of you who dont know, They have alot rules there. there sigs and avi are about the size of ur thumb (thats small) But enough talking about that place. im going to add u Kduff to the great list. and YES they can cheat. Thats why i dont go on MKDS anymore. I seen someone with a score of 3000 wins 5 loses (on average) I played him and he went a whole lap ahead of me. I studied his speed and it was unreal. Like a hack of somesort. Since then i usly dont play it anymore. Anyway I hope this clears up everything now and we can get back to some nice and clean DS talk. This is Mightyzman1 ur Wifi Guru and i will post later.


----------



## Karn_of_Teer (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you very much, mightyzman1.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Mightyz!

Its my job to do so.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Hundreds Fight With Pillows in Massive Brawl
> 
> I feel so left out. =/



oops srry about that I thank u too.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

^^^ You put ""Shion"". Its only one set of ".

So its. "Shion"


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ok. srry. im sure i have my reasons.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

What reasons are those?^^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2006)

this is just for friends code or discussion?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2006)

Friend codes mostly.^^^

Some guy began trouble here and a discussion broke off.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 23, 2006)

yes yes but now its back on so let us continue now shall we? Ive been getting information on a Megaman (Rockman) game for the DS thats on WiFi. Its in Japan i think and i hope it gets to America. Wat are anyone thoughts on this?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2006)

^ i don't know.

Wat's better, trauma center, elite beat ninja, ...something else?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 23, 2006)

I heard Trama Center is good but no Wifi. but Ninja is bad. Bad graphics, not many people on its Wifi, etc.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2006)

really?  I'm surprised, i've read lots of good things about elite beat ninjas, or should i say, it's predecessor "quendan"


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 24, 2006)

well the infomation i just gave u came from X-play basicly but i agree with them though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2006)

trauma center DS isn't bad at the start, I'll be playing more soon  
I have a wi-fi network that is on and off at home.  Is that gonna screw up my play on the wi-fi games?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 25, 2006)

well by "on and off" u mean it turns itself on and off the yes it will affect it. Your Wifi connection must be strong at all times. Or at least at 2 bar strength. 1 bar is good too but on rare occasions it might lag. But if ur not playing in Wifi mode then u got nothing to worry about.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah, piece of crap just d/c by itself sometimes, that will mess my wi-fi games up?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2006)

anyone play this phoenix wright ace attorney game?  and what's the story with the browser, pretty good?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 25, 2006)

well the broswer is in Japan right now but were hoping it will come into the US soon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2006)

hmmmm, how do i make a friend code?

Games I wanna get for DS (in no order): 
Elite beat ninjas
Bleach DS 1 or 2...
Phoenix wright ace attorney
Jump Ultimate Superstars

Any opinions?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 26, 2006)

u dont make a friend code the game makes the friend code for u. Theres a post somewhere here that tells u how to find it. Also, Jump Ultimate Superstars and Bleach DS are game that where never released in the US. Just so u know.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah but ds is region free, so it doesn't matter, if u have translations


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 26, 2006)

yes this is true


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Question for narutosimpson: Whats Elite Beat Ninjas? 

Can you send me a link with a video or screenshots?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2006)

i can't send it now, u can google it though.  It's like a tapping rhythym game, and while you tap the beat, some ninja agent squad plays a story on top.  The better you tap the more successful their story is.  I've read it's good


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Sound like fun^^^

Oh, and by the way, we have a new member to Lations FC narutosimpson.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just a note that plz dont change the subject. PM if ur going to talk about something else.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 30, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> Just a note that plz dont change the subject. PM if ur going to talk about something else.



That was gonna be my line.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2006)

It wasn't another subject...

It was just a fact for Narutosimpson to know, nothing more.

Geez, you guys are strict...


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 1, 2006)

lol. srry. i dont want my only good topic here to go down the drain. Any who, have there been any games that have been coming out for WiFi I haven't noticed yet? Just to be sure.


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 1, 2006)

Jump Ultimate Stars will soon be in my possession.

I cannot wait.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> lol. srry. i dont want my only good topic here to go down the drain. Any who, have there been any games that have been coming out for WiFi I haven't noticed yet? Just to be sure.




I though you said to not get off topic huh?! 

Not sure, I haven't checked myself.

I think tetris Ds, but Im not sure.

Got to go see for myself.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I though you said to not get off topic huh?!
> 
> Not sure, I haven't checked myself.
> 
> ...



Read the second setence dummy. lol  

But that game already came out already. I mean games that havent come out yet with WiFi.


----------



## masterx12 (Dec 2, 2006)

i was looking for a post like this..i have mph and i have my own clan we support all wifi games except imported games..well not yet but here a link blizzplanet.com - Zerg if you are looking for matches on wifi i would say go to this website called  there are alot of people who like to play. there was a website called ♥ Suuusaan ♥ but thats shutting down and getting replaced by  check it out..also im new here so hi.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2006)

ff3 has wifi , but i don't know how to use it or how it plays in ff3


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 3, 2006)

masterx12 said:


> i was looking for a post like this..i have mph and i have my own clan we support all wifi games except imported games..well not yet but here a link blizzplanet.com - Zerg if you are looking for matches on wifi i would say go to this website called  there are alot of people who like to play. there was a website called ♥ Suuusaan ♥ but thats shutting down and getting replaced by  check it out..also im new here so hi.



A clan u say? U give very interesting information thank you for sharing. I'll look more into it soon.

also, narutosimpson, I just got information on that. They use Wifi so u can get more item and quests of some sort. I havent heard of any 1 vs 1 battling though.

Also, to all of those faithful posters here, and I know who u are thank u, I added more games to the front page.


----------



## masterx12 (Dec 3, 2006)

*plz do this*

thanks mightyzman1 you should look into this stuff its cool and im the leader of my clan that i linked you in the above. check it out and say hi in the chatroom on abxy.org. also since i introduce you guys to this gaming website can you do me a fav and go to this site called


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 3, 2006)

srry. this isnt an AD thread. But I might care to look at it when the time comes around.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

This thread is pretty pointless, but what the hell I might as well post this.

Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin friend code
502596985571


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Theres no need to bring a bad vibe here. If u think its pointless then why did u post? 

Added ur code


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

Will Bleach EVER come out in the USA?

If so, will it have Wi-Fi?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 7, 2006)

No probably not. Bleach isn't very known in the US even though its on Adult Swim.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 9, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> No probably not. Bleach isn't very known in the US even though its on Adult Swim.



Yes it will come to North America (I say NA for Canada's sake). Bleach will have it's games here just like Naruto did. No different. And yes it will keep its Wi-Fi feature.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you!!!!

I really want this game so badly...

Kicks so much ass...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> I really want this game so badly...
> 
> Kicks so much ass...



Yes, I'm looking forward to it too. I'm also looking forward to Bleach on the Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

That game is gonna kick even more of it!!!!!


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 11, 2006)

w00t~!  new Naruto game released for DS.  playing it right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats it called?^^^

Does it have Wi-Fi?

Send a vid or screenshots^^^


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 11, 2006)

it's called "Naruto:  Shinobi Retsuden"
no wifi.

and it's supposed to be a portable version of the GC Naruto fighting games.
check gamefaqs.  reviews have been very low for this game.

it got 25/40 rating on Famitsu magazine.  very average score.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 11, 2006)

I say the final review comes the gamer since it all comes down to what you like. If you like it and are satisfied then that's all you need.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Yes it will come to North America (I say NA for Canada's sake). Bleach will have it's games here just like Naruto did. No different. And yes it will keep its Wi-Fi feature.



U sure? Think about it. Naruto is on an earlier time than Bleadch so the kids can watch. Bleach is on Adult Swim at midnight i think. If it would come out with games it would of already and it wont sell as much because the kids would be like, "What the **** is Bleach?" (its also sad how young kids curse these days)
Sure people like us would buy it but we dont make up the whole market of games.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> U sure? Think about it. Naruto is on an earlier time than Bleadch so the kids can watch. Bleach is on Adult Swim at midnight i think. If it would come out with games it would of already and it wont sell as much because the kids would be like, "What the **** is Bleach?" (its also sad how young kids curse these days)
> Sure people like us would buy it but we dont make up the whole market of games.



I agree.

Bleach anime was advertised in Shonen Jump Magazine, but not everyone orders that.

They should advertise it more on Cartoon Network or something for Toonami.

It might even get better scores than Naruto, but I kinda doubt it since it became so popular here in a snap of fingers.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 14, 2006)

in any case, wat bleach games do they have for the DS? Japan wise anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2006)

Bleach DS only^^^

I think Bleach Wii is already out in japan, but im not sure.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 17, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> U sure? Think about it. Naruto is on an earlier time than Bleadch so the kids can watch. Bleach is on Adult Swim at midnight i think. If it would come out with games it would of already and it wont sell as much because the kids would be like, "What the **** is Bleach?" (its also sad how young kids curse these days)
> Sure people like us would buy it but we dont make up the whole market of games.



Yeah but it doesn't matter what time it comes on. To get attention and make their money, they'll bring it over anyways, just as they are doing with the Naruto games. And even with the time, since its on Adult Swim, it will most likely be targeted for older gamers then, not nesscerily for kids.

Thats like saying because Fullmetal is on Adult Swim, they wont have any games for it cause kids will be like "WTF?" . However they did bring games for it didn't they?

Basically, to make more money, and also because it's a Shouen Jump title (and is popular for manga readers), they'll most likely bring it to North America.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess ur right in some points. Still, Bleach wont be good enough at least not yet and if they start making games I wont be surprised if they dont do well and will be hated by X-Play like Naruto.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 18, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> I guess ur right in some points. Still, Bleach wont be good enough at least not yet and if they start making games I wont be surprised if they dont do well and will be hated by X-Play like Naruto.



Yeah. Bascially they better not go down the same road as Naruto did. The only game I actually enjoy is Narutimate Hero...the rest I've played from could have done better.  However if they do go down the same road as Naruto...then it's only a matter of time before they get Ichigo on X-Play and start bashing him. xD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats how it's gonna be^^^

Bleach will be no different than Naruto...


----------



## mightyzman1 (Dec 19, 2006)

there is one difference *cough*narutos better*cough* but i dont remember wat it was.

In any case lets get back to the subject again. Does anyone have the games i put down on the list in the front page?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2006)

I only have Mario Kart, and MPH/

Thats it...

hoping to get BLEACH DS!!!! 

But thats a different story.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2007)

might as well wait for bleach ds 2

and bleach 1 ds is a well rated game, bleach  2 should be better


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2007)

Hopefully....^^^

I have Lost Magic NOW!!!!

So whoever has it... gimme your friend code and ill give you mine.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ooo good i have it! I havent played in a long time but i have it. its on the list let me add urs once u post it.


----------



## Tone (Jan 3, 2007)

so...

Anybody got Jump Ultimate Stars? I just got it and I got wifi in my house recently so I can play online.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 3, 2007)

srry i dont import games. but im sure might have it here.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2007)

My bad for taking so long on posting my friend code mightyz.

Ive been doing stuff.

Ill add it as soon as I get home....


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 4, 2007)

I forgot to say im FFIII. I know it has WiFi and i know its not Multiplayer. Just letting everyone know just in case.


----------



## ///9TailFox\\\ (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are my Friend Codes.

ACWW: 2491-7911-3391 Kohana/Naruto

Mario Kart: 3350-7844-8786

MPH: 5025-9784-8979


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

My friend got an imported Jump Superstars at Best Buy...

HOW?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Jan 8, 2007)

jump ultimate stars anybody? my friend code 1418 2266 9085


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 8, 2007)

JUS? It seems i dont have that one. looks like i have to add it! there, urs is added.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

Wait a sec.... Jump Ultimate Stars has Wi-Fi?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess so. I got it posted up on the first post if u didn't know already.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

But.... my friend bought Jump Super Stars and it didn't say it had Wi-fi.


What the HELL?!?!?!?

EXPLAIN THIS TO ME!!!!!


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Jan 9, 2007)

There are two different games Jump superstars & Jump ultimate stars <--(wi fi)

Jump superstars


Jump ultimate stars


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

That helps me out alot.

SOunds like jump ultimate starts is the better of both.

I just bought jump superstars off my friend for 20 bucls. (40$ in total)

I gave him a 20 buck gift card to best buy that I got for free, and 20 dollars.

For a game that cost 50 bucks as an import, i think I came out with more of the spoils.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Are they both WiFi enabled?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

no, just jump ultimate stars


----------



## Xell (Jan 15, 2007)

*Jump Ultimate Stars*

*Xell*

047334278423


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2007)

Im gonna KILL you!!!^^^

I want Ultimate Stars!!!!

Oh well....

Expect a visit from me Xell!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 16, 2007)

*Name:* t0ffe3m4n

*Game:* Mario Kart DS

*Friend code:*
446766
313893


If anyone is interested in a race then PM me, or even better add me on MSN Messenger (toffeeman2003@hotmail.com). Just remember to go easy on me lol, only had this game for 5 days now.


*EDIT:* These forums suck donkey meat.

*EDIT #2:* Code has been changed.


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Jan 16, 2007)

ff3 008678275007


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2007)

i forgot my ff3 code.  i just got beat agents though...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah? I played it.

Some songs are good, but then they have like 80's and 70's music in there also....

Kinda threw me off. 

I liked Ouendan better


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a heads up.

My code for Mario Kart has changed, it's in my sig. Please update it.


*EDIT:* I've also added Kira, Goku, and 2Shea to my roster. Hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 25, 2007)

Well for now I only have me JUS FC : [Ramon] 0731-0047-7282


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 26, 2007)

ok thanks. added and updated. Just a small note for people. its much easier if u put ur NF name then ur code cause its easier for me to copy and paste that way thanks.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Heeeellllooooo DS Thread!!!

Can't believe I haven't popped in here earlier...I play my DS more than my Wii even...




"Shion" said:


> Im gonna KILL you!!!^^^
> 
> I want Ultimate Stars!!!!


I got it!!! It's sooooooooooooo good too!  

Gotta find some spare cash to import Bleach 2nd now...


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 5, 2007)

thats good! good! do u have any friend codes to offer to the list? If u dont know already the list is located on the first post.


----------



## keyboad (Feb 5, 2007)

this is my Animal Crossing Wild World Friend Code!
my town is Edmonton and my name is Leslie
my Code is 1547-1021-6351


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

mightyzman1 said:


> thats good! good! do u have any friend codes to offer to the list? If u dont know already the list is located on the first post.


I suppose I do considering I own pretty much every WiFi game...but I suppose there's no point considering I simply never play online... :/

Jump UltimateStars and Bleach 2nd are gonna be the only thing I play online...I'll have to get those up...


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 5, 2007)

i dont play that much anymore either. They either hack or there just to good for me. I play PC games and my Wii for the moment.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, all I play right now is my DS...so many good games...so little time...

I just don't play online much...I can't even squeeze all the one-player goodness outta these games I got so many let alone have time to play online!


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 5, 2007)

im trying to play FFIII but i gotta grind to advance but the uber gamer that i am im too lazy to do it so i play WoW.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Boooo WoW!!! 

I have a vendetta against all games with monthly fees (and hence I love my precious Guild Wars)...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2007)

Mightyz... are you KIDDING ME?!?!?!

SUCH A LONG TIME AND THIS THREAD HASN'T ADVANCED A PAGE!!!!!!!!?!?!

You KIDDING ME?!?!?!

Whats up everyone. 

yeah...... Mario kart wii will be the BEST!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2007)

Over two weeks and not a page...this is a kinda lame discussion thread...which is messed up considering the DS is the best system on the market right now...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2007)

Tell me about it^^^


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 10, 2007)

well just dont put all the blame on me im doing my part in putting the codes on the list and responding. lol, i think my DS is getting dusty lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

If your DS is dusty...well then your just not trying...

GameFly is your friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Over two weeks and not a page...this is a kinda lame discussion thread...which is messed up considering the DS is the best system on the market right now...



Need to get a hold of PS2 and XBOX 360 my friend if you believe that  

Anyway i got the new phonix wright game but didn't play it :amazed Cause i haven't finished the first one but i love it


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Need to get a hold of PS2 and XBOX 360 my friend if you believe that


I don't believe it, _I know it_, Mr. Troll. Ask most industry peeps and they'll tell you the same thing. The DS library can't be touched by any of the new consoles right now, even the 360 (which doesn't even have that impressive a library if you ask me).


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 11, 2007)

The PS2 is pure crap but the 360 is good. I agree that the DS has a big library and for some reason there just plain sweet. Like candy.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

lol, the pink one even looks like candy! 

Anybody played Lunar Knights yet by chance? I can't wait to get that one...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

mightyzman1 said:


> The PS2 is pure crap but the 360 is good. I agree that the DS has a big library and for some reason there just plain sweet. Like candy.



Haha PS2 crap yet DS is good...This was by far the best post i've ever seen. DS is crap compared to GBA buddy


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

*sigh* You got him trolling again...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

GBA is the best handheld though. Can't top it...JUST CAn'T BITCHS 

On a sidenote i plan on getting PW2 March 6 with motorstorm and def jam. Yes it will be by the i beat the first one!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Phoenix Wright 2 has really surprised me with it's length...and I think it's overall just made better...I like the psyche-locks thing...

The first one is amazing, the second one continues that amazingness and more...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't hear about this psyche-locks! But if it's as good as PW1 then it will rule all. 1 Brought in the fun part of being a detective/lawyer. I had real fun with it and now hearing 2 even being LONGER, insain!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

2 is longer and just built better in terms of how the clues come about and you piece the whole puzzle together.

You don't know about the psyche-locks? They're pretty cool, they help break up the collecting evidence parts, which often get tedious...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds perfect. Can't wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get one of them PR games they sound sweet


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

They are!!! They really are! If you can find PR1 on a bargain rack somewhere, BUY IT! I would definitely recommend playing 1 before 2, since the stories follow each other...

I really need to get a hold of Hotel Dusk...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah ima get hotel dusk soon to. Anyone know how long it is?


----------



## Neji (Feb 13, 2007)

*my friend code & name*

Metroid prime hunters
Name:A.cito
friend code:3136-1047-7731


----------



## Neji (Feb 13, 2007)

final fantasy 3 
name:A.Cito
friendcode:4811-2428-4082


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if that Hotel Dusk game will be very good but thats just my looking-at-it opinion. I also added the 2 codes.


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 15, 2007)

so did anyone pick up the Yu-Gi-Oh Spirit Caller game?

Its actually pretty good.  I am impressed.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

NO....^^^^


----------



## mightyzman1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope. Never will. Srry but im not 10 no more. Also on a brighter note I played FFIII *shock* I did some grinding on it but i still cant get into the cave without dieing. Thank God for Phineox Downs!

EDIT: I made it through the cave and now my archer(girl) has left the party and i dont know wat to do now. I need money though. I also got my code! Its 386639675919. I already added the 2 that are already there so add me!


----------



## keyboad (Feb 21, 2007)

i now have lost magic my freind code is:
150416254223

and im only level 37

so anyone want to add me


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

You will be murdered in Wi-Fi^^^


----------



## <# Link_2@@X #> (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you add my friendcodes to the topics... They are in the sign!


*Please add me people!!!! *


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Since i'm getting a new DS lite tomorrow, i picked up Yoshi Island and Castlevaniaawn of sorrows.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2007)

i just beat EBA , haha, i like the final dancer 

I'm gonna get bleach 2nd and hotel dusk (?) next probably.  Does bleach 2 use the mic?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've started playing Lost Magic again! Even though no one really plays it here any more i just wanted say something. I'm also playing Star Fox.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Mar 19, 2007)

Buying Jump Ultimate Stars this week


----------



## Kakashi-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

ok i need friends in FF3 to get onion knight so my friend code is 111764188667


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

Lazybook

Mario Kart DS

214833
399644

Does anyone know where to get my friend code in FFIII?


----------



## derek151 (Mar 22, 2007)

my friend code is 711 078 247 003 for star fox command, thanks!


----------



## mightyzman1 (Mar 29, 2007)

The list has now been updated. On FF3, U must get to a certain part early in the game to unlock the WiFi mode. I'm not sure what it does yet cause no one has my code put in yet. >.>


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2007)

279268677131  friend code for bleach 2nd


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2007)

jump ultimate stars anyone?  my code is 064521307895

pm me if you add me


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> jump ultimate stars anyone?  my code is 064521307895
> 
> pm me if you add me



2706-7849-3163 
That's my code for Jump Ultimate Stars.



And I added EVERYONE who I could find a DS friend code for 
[I only have one game ATM. Maybe I should buy Bleach DS2nd and AnimalCrossing. Getting Poke'mon Sunday though]


----------



## mightyzman1 (Apr 21, 2007)

ok I added u to the list. I also added the two new Pokemon games to the list.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 22, 2007)

1847-8143-0795 
Me in Poke'mon Diamond 





Why are people so shy about giving their Poke'mon friend codes?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

pokemon diamond this is me wanna trade pm me
3007 4551 9671


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 23, 2007)

Just got a DS/Mario Kart, my friend code is:
154716
757163


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

lookin for a piplup for LV 46 steelix


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond

4854-2948-6566


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 26, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl 
0043-9315-8967

PM me with your code if you add me, please!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

My code is on my sig. Looking for a Skorupi, I have 2 Croagunks!


----------



## mightyzman1 (Apr 26, 2007)

ok all new codes added. My my, wat alot of Pokemon D codes!


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Pearl FC: 5326 7421 8959


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

*Pokemon Pearl: 1847 8147 1432


Bleach DS 2nd: 3995 2777 5657


FFIII: 0645 1085 2112
*


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 28, 2007)

Pokemon diamond friend code Name: carmin,code  : 1117 6749 1602


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2007)

pokemon pearl 
nick: Ayane
code: 4897 2462 2179


----------



## huxter (Apr 28, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond 

nick : Hux

code: 4338-8983-2933

Pm me if you add me plz!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok does anyone have manify in pokemon diamond and pearl ill trade a jirachi or charizard both Lv.100


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 30, 2007)

pokemon diamond code:0086 8853 1610


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

my code if in my sig if anyone cares..


----------



## Frozun (May 4, 2007)

My pokemon Pearl FC is:

0086 8803 8085

Jump Ultimate Stars FC is:

1547 1571 2201


----------



## Attama (May 4, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond: 4768 3935 5043, go ahead and add me


----------



## SinnerItachi (May 4, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond : name Leeroy fc: 2577 9688 8290


----------



## Stumpy (May 4, 2007)

I do not think i posted my Pearl friend code yet.

Pokemon Pearl:
3007 4582 5586


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

......does anyone still play jump ultimate?

anyone heard of the ouendan 2 yet?


----------



## rDs.Enishi (May 9, 2007)

Just got Diamond heres FC 4467 7592 6109 Nick - Mandy
I added everyone already so pm if you add me
and I havent played jump much lately been trying to get all characters


----------



## Taellon (May 12, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond: 3694 6677 2524 nick: Deiz


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 13, 2007)

New codes added.

Is it me or is Pokemon D much more popular than Pokemon P? The fact alot of people have these games shocks me but im use to it now


----------



## Hylian (May 18, 2007)

i recently moved and now my ds can't connect online anymore. when i search for access point, it detects it, and while it's testing the connection, it has the green bar. 

but then after a while it turns red and says 'error code:52002 unable to obtain IP address. move within range of access point or check DHCP settings'

can someone plz help me?


----------



## Animegirl (May 19, 2007)

*Pokemon Pearl*
3222 2053 3471


----------



## Moondoggie (May 19, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> i recently moved and now my ds can't connect online anymore. when i search for access point, it detects it, and while it's testing the connection, it has the green bar.
> 
> but then after a while it turns red and says 'error code:52002 unable to obtain IP address. move within range of access point or check DHCP settings'
> 
> can someone plz help me?



Have you made sure your FireWall has NintendoWifi as one of it's exceptions?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> i recently moved and now my ds can't connect online anymore. when i search for access point, it detects it, and while it's testing the connection, it has the green bar.
> 
> but then after a while it turns red and says 'error code:52002 unable to obtain IP address. move within range of access point or check DHCP settings'
> 
> can someone plz help me?



um enter the ip address urself and detailed info of the connecton point.....
that may work?


----------



## itachi0982 (May 20, 2007)

can someone add me, if you do i will add you
pokemon diamond:0086 8853 1610


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

go to the d/p thread.....^


----------



## Blood_Senbon (May 31, 2007)

do u need the nintendo wireless USB connector to play?

and if u dont how do u play? ( i know about the friend codes but is there like a button u press or something?)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

i just got phoenix wright 1

it's fun


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 5, 2007)

Blood_Senbon said:


> do u need the nintendo wireless USB connector to play?
> 
> and if u dont how do u play? ( i know about the friend codes but is there like a button u press or something?)



If your computer doesn't have a wireless router then yes you would need a Nintendo WIFI USB connector. (Windows XP)

Each game that supports Wifi comes with a separate book for WIFI if I'm not mistaken, you might want to read through it or go here:

Link removed


If you go with the router you want to check through this list:

Link removed

And make sure that Nintendo Wifi is a exception for your routers firewall.

For the USB connector it's pretty easy, just put the disc in let it install(remember not to put the USB in till told to by the installer), you have a connection settings on each game that will allow you to connect to the USB connector.


----------



## Banshi (Jun 12, 2007)

SHONEN JUMP ULTIMATE STARS!!!!!

FRIEND CODE 468253325519


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey dude, add me^^^ i wanna battle!


----------



## Banshi (Jun 20, 2007)

alright i added you lets battle


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jun 20, 2007)

New codes have been added.


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i just got phoenix wright 1
> 
> it's fun



I got it a few days ago also 

also can you guys give me a list of a few games that may last me a while?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 25, 2007)

i got ff3:
FC:3737-6434-3876

I need to send 7 mails to someone heaps cause i suck and can't beat the dumb last boss 

note: my guys are around lvl 55 (+3 lvls for the last place leveling) is that high enough... just wondering?

Poke code in Sig


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond: 0129 8850 2456


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Pokemon Diamond - *4682-5512-3505


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes! just got my USB:

Pearl FC: 1418 3941 1796


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

usb..... are you having trouble with it.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 28, 2007)

pkmn pearl : Viscera 0387 6113 8609

im from uk so only just got it, badly wanted too trade, if anyone has unwanteds or has a yanma or wants a starter pokemon im willing to trade my grotle.
cheers.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 30, 2007)

Metroid prime hunters:

Mugiwara
4381-9253-8188


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond / Pearl

0945 9683 7473

Just PM if you want to add me however don't expect a battle anytime soon as I only just got the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

....this thread never got anywhere...


----------



## Xell (Aug 31, 2007)

Diamond and Pearl

3866 5658 3530 PM me if you add me (please add me ;_.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

You need to update mines, sorry new ds. Here's ma code:

Name: Bilawal
F/C: 446786-730404

And ATM I only Have Mario Kart DS D:


----------



## hikaru2227 (Sep 15, 2007)

Anybody play ACWW?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 17, 2007)

Mario Kart DS...

3179 3862 9209

I'm back to this game and i think i haven't lost the touch... (though snaking is harder on my thumb with a DS Lite T/___\T...)

PM if you add me and want me to have your code too...


----------



## From First to Last (Sep 17, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond

Name: PAIGE
F/C:1332 5504 0285

PM me if you add.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

damn i have to check out my ds.
i am so out of it.


----------



## sirbenoit (Oct 11, 2007)

benoit
4124 2426 0853

rep me your number or pm thanks


----------



## Samurai G (Oct 11, 2007)

Idk if I've posted this or not but anywayz 

pokemon diamond 

takashi 

fc4553 6978 5562


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got a Nintendo DS Lite today and i am very happy but i am also very new to the the world of Nintendo. Can anyone post a step by step to getting these friend codes and getting online. Because i have never gotten online with a hand held before. 

Thanks,


----------



## blackshikamaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond: 3437-1117-4220


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 3, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I just got a Nintendo DS Lite today and i am very happy but i am also very new to the the world of Nintendo. Can anyone post a step by step to getting these friend codes and getting online. Because i have never gotten online with a hand held before.
> 
> Thanks,



With each wifi game you buy, you have to go online with it at least once to "create" a friendcode. Then you can find it somewhere in the game menu (it's different from every game, where in the menu you'll find it)

To go online, you need a wireless router (or a nintendo wifi adapter) to connect to.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2007)

Mario Kart DS

403843-301698


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2008)

Animal Crossing : WW

Name: Madara
City: Hilo
Fruit: Peach
FC: 5326 - 9818 - 0140

PM me if you wanna Wi-Fi.


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Jan 28, 2008)

I has a DS!!!!!

Pokémon Diamond:


Mario Kart DS:159039-148452
Ultimate Mortal Kombat:064549868548


And... How I can contact you all 4 battles? MSN?


----------



## alkeality (Jan 30, 2008)

ANIMAL CROSSING WILD WORLD
Game Name: Alk
Town: AniManga
Fruit: Pear
FC: 2363 4828 2519


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am looking for people to vs in Mario Kart DS.

here is my friend code

Orochimarusama21: 030125 762533

if anyone would like to vs. me pm me please. I am really looking for some people to vs.


----------



## Binky (Mar 14, 2008)

My Diamond code: 2492 3873 6625
Trainer name: Binky

Trading Vaporeon.


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2008)

Woot! Finally Got My Friends Code! 0602 6514 3820, PM me if you add me, though give me a week or 2  to get the national dex, and beat the elite 4


----------



## Kyousuke (May 19, 2008)

1075-1598-5587

At the Pokemon League as of this point, but PM me anyway to battle!


----------



## Lieutenant AnBu (Jun 14, 2008)

*Pokemon Diamond*

Hey my names Phon.
I got Pokwmon Diamond
My friend code is
1504-6957-8071
Battle me!!
PM me to set up a time.


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2008)

Eh looking for Bleach players pm me and we can exchange friend codes!
I haven't played pokemon in so long ask me if u need anything in terms of trading too!


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are all my FC's. <3

*Animal Crossing: Wild World*
Name - Un-Chan
Town - Helena
FC - 3351-3869-5672
Info - Shop will soon be updated to final size; Mansion-size house; NO weeds

*Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass*
Name - Link
FC - 4511-1760-7832
Info - 0 Wins, 0 Losses, 0 Ties (I leave if I begin to lose. xD)

*Pokemon Diamond*
Name - Seiji
FC - 4339-2293-9062
Info - Defeated Elite 4, has ALL 493 pokemon via AR. :3
re-started my game.

*Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness*
Name - Shin & Jose
FC - 5327-2198-8701
Info - Barely on Drowzee mission.
. . . i seem to have lost it. D:

if anyone is willing to come to my town in animal crossing and update my shop, i'll do the same for you.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jun 22, 2008)

FFIII: 4210 5373 8075


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

pokemon diamond friend code

name:travis
friend code:2277 8317 0196 
beat the elite four has all pokemon lvl 100
wanting to trade also for anything to help u out


----------



## DJDOC (Jan 12, 2009)

For: 

Final Fantasy 3 & Mario Kart DS

3051 0224 3891

Thanks!


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

*its so hard to get your friend code from a DS.....DSi allows all security codes as regular DS games does not *


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

Got it!! 

Platnium: 2364 2944 3207

LV 100 all pokemon and beat everything LOL


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

Got it!! 

Platnium: 2364 2944 3207

LV 100 all pokemon and beat everything LOL


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 14, 2009)

Platinum: 3266 3795 6911

I'm ready right now, if you guys want.


----------



## Denji (Oct 5, 2009)

Platinum FC - 3867 7101 9785


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2009)

Platinum Friend code 4082 5563 0656.


----------



## Alunus (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha I like your sig. I have Platinum my FC is: 2407 3300 1084. Unfortunately I'm still trying to beat that guy in the Dark World or whatever it is, my Pokemon are only in the 40s, if anyone wants to verse with low levels or trade (or just gimme some good pokemon XD) add me


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2010)

Final Fantasy 3: 0174 7601 8434

Would greatly appreciate if soemone could add me .


----------



## tsunadefan (Jun 5, 2011)

pokemon platinum friend code

name: Tavish
friend code: 0819 4373 1803

i need to trade some pokemon at least temporarily to fill my dex. i especially need legendaries other from the sinnoh region. i would also like some berries if people can give me.


----------

